# Bad turn knob?  Can't turn off fireplace easily if it's been running for 10 or more minutes.



## Poptart26 (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm having some issues with the ON/OFF turn knob  in my fireplace.  It can move it to the left and right normally when the fireplace is off (albeit it still puts up some slight resistance when turning it to the right).  I can adjust the knob pretty easily in the first few minutes of run time too.  But around the 5 to 10 minutes mark, the knob completely locks up and the only way I got it to shut off was by taking pliers to the metal rod behind the knob and wrenching it back to OFF.  I've tested this twice and I'm ready to stop there.  The unit is supposed to be wood burning but you can add a gas line, not sure if the components for that came with installation or came after.  I wasn't homeowner then.  









						Installing A Gas Line; Insulation Of The Fireplace Enclosure - Temco TLC42-4 Installation Instructions Manual [Page 12]
					

Temco TLC42-4 Manual Online: installing a gas line, Insulation Of The Fireplace Enclosure. All Temco Fireplaces Are Designed To Accept A 1/2'' Gas Line For A Decorative Gas Appliance Complying With Z21.60 Stan- Dard For Decorative Gas Appliances For Installation In Vented Fireplaces.




					www.manualslib.com
				




Do you think there is some dirt or buildup creating an issue, or is my valve maybe bad?  Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you PUSH IN when trying to turn the knob?


----------



## Ashful (Sep 28, 2019)

That looks a lot like the unit in my outdoor fireplace, and if so, I believe that's normal operation.  After an extended fire, when you try to turn it off, the knob stops at "Pilot".  If you come back awhile later, it will easily allow you to rotate to "OFF".  Is this what you are describing?

Yes, you need to push the knob to rotate from Pilot to OFF, but at least in the case of my unit, it must also be cooled to a certain point before it wants to go off.  I believe if you are putting pliers on it and forcing it, you may be breaking it.


----------



## Poptart26 (Sep 29, 2019)

Pushing the knob in does not give any noticeable effects.  I'm not even sure I can push it in.  Last cold season there was no resistance to turning the knob off, pushing in or not.  After testing it a little more, it resists turning to the off position regardless of whether or not the fireplace has been running.  Here is a close shot of it after the knob fell off while pushing it in and turning (Don't know how)






Here is how the unit normally looks after I stuck the rod back on.


----------



## Ashful (Sep 29, 2019)

Maybe time for a replacement. I don’t think these are very expensive. The prior owner of my house had this one replaced during settlement, as a house warming gift to us.


----------



## Llllena (Sep 28, 2021)

Poptart26 said:


> Pushing the knob in does not give any noticeable effects.  I'm not even sure I can push it in.  Last cold season there was no resistance to turning the knob off, pushing in or not.  After testing it a little more, it resists turning to the off position regardless of whether or not the fireplace has been running.  Here is a close shot of it after the knob fell off while pushing it in and turning (Don't know how)
> 
> View attachment 248316
> 
> ...


Did you ever solve this? I think I'm having the same issue. Just turned off my mains gas to let it cool down, but that's not really a long-term solution...


----------

